# Fast Tract diet



## rosb (Sep 12, 2012)

So heard about this new diet for Ibs that has just been released. The author Dr Roubillard believes that most ibs, in fact most gastro problems are SIBO related and it is carbohydrate malabsorbption that is the problem. The Paleo, Fodmap and Scd diets are partly right but miss some important points,.Anyone else heard anything about this new diet?


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Can you post some details about it? What is different? What it is called? Etc etc? Thanks

Oops it called 'fast tract'... Sorry overlooked that. Thanks for the info, will look into.


----------



## rosb (Sep 12, 2012)

The basics seem to be that there are 5 difficult to digest carbohydrates - fructose, lactose, resistant starch, fibre and sugar alcohols.

The more difficult carbs are to digest the more likely they are to be malabsorbped and serve as source of food and fuel for gut bacteria.

The higher the amount of malabsorbption, the higher the rate of fermentation and production of toxins, gas and other inflammatory substances into the bloodstream

He measures the malabsorbtion factor by using the glycemic index of a particular food. Something I found interesting was that not all rice is the same, jasmine and sticky sushi rice are good but basmati an white rice are bad.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks again for this Rosb. Have had a look at the sample kindle book and his website. This looks promising. Initial thoughts are it is very similar to FODMAPS but with added information and details on how to calculate the intake of 'bad stuff'.


----------

